# groteskní figura



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, potřeboval bych vaše nápady při hledání přídavného jména, které spojuje vlastnosti podivného, komického ale přitažlivého tj. pozitivně vnímaného člověka. Původní slovo znám z dětství z maďarštiny, ale je to nářečové, takže s pomocí slovníku nepřeložitelné. Napadlo mě slovo groteskní, a vím, že pozitivní vnímání je spíše subjektivní, třeba kníže Schwarzenberg, nebo i současný prezident, nebo herec Jack Nicholson...může to být i podstatné jméno, vtipné...šašek...ale ten je už hodně komický, ne? Děkuji....


----------



## marsi.ku

Myslím, že by se mohlo říct postavička, i když to lze vnímat kladně i záporně. Groteskní figura by asi v kontextu mohlo být, ale zní mi to spíš jako nějaký termín, ale to je osobní pocit. Co se šaška týče, bývá často používán právě negativně. Zatím mě nic jiného nenapadá, když napadne, napíšu.


----------



## Encolpius

Spíš mi jde o to, co říct, když se mně zeptají, co si o někom myslím...
Můžu říct: No, jeto fakt zajímavá postavička...nebo...No, je to fakt postavička.... 

Jednou jsem slyšel kolegyni, jak řekla o takové "postavičce", že je praštěná, ale přidala v dobrém slova smyslu. napadá mě ještě ženská postava z amerického seriálu Přátelé, Poebe. Ona je asi typ praštěné holky, že jo? Ale nevím, jestli chlap může být také podobně praštěný... 

Zkrátka, jak vyjádřit subjektivní pocity o takovémto člověku? Napadá mě ještě výraz: Je to fakt číslo.. nebo tak nějak....


----------



## toygekko

*Zajímavá postavička *by šlo, to je hezké, takové roztomilé, to by nemuselo urazit. *Groteskní figura *možná ano, ale zní to poněkud formálněji, pompézně, to by asi spontánně v hovoru z nikoho nevypadlo, není to úplně jako vyšité. Třeba by postačilo jenom *figurka. **Číslo *je fajn, ale chlap o chlapovi by to asi neřekl. Chcete to říct o muži, nebo o ženě? Jakého věku?


----------



## wtfpwnage

Prastena zni dobre. Je to fakt cislo zni dobre. 
Groteskni figura zni trosku divne, mozna v psany forme asi lepsi stejne tak jako zajimava postavicka.
To je figurka zni blbe.

Asi nejlip zni to prastena, to je jako kdybych rekl v anglictine treba "she is kind of crazy". Groteskni figura zni formalne. Cislo zni trosku vidlacky (vic idiomaticke, coz v cestine je opak od formalnosti)


----------



## toygekko

wtfpwnage: Není mi moc zřejmé, v jakém ohledu by slovo *číslo *(v příslušném významu) mohlo být *vidlácké. *Máte na mysli *krajové?* *Nářeční? *Nebo něco jiného?

(Idiomatičnost každopádně *není *opakem formálnosti. Opakem formálnosti je neformálnost. Idiomaticky se můžete vyjadřovat ve spisovné i nespisovné formě, ve formální i neformální podobě. Spisovný idiom je např. *byl zpitý pod obraz, *nespisovný idiom je např. *má v hlavě nas*áno.*)


----------



## Garin

Měl jsem známého, který v podobném kontextu říkal "postavička do jazzu", ale popravdě řečeno, od nikoho jiného jsem to předtím ani potom neslyšel. Já bych asi asi použil výraz "exot", u současného prezidenta spíš něco jadrnějšího, ale toho nevnímám pozitivně, takže to už je spíš off-topic .


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

prosím, viz níže:
"To je ale *groteskní*/*srandovní figurka*, vidíš ji?"
"To snad není možný, to je ale* šašek*."
"Ženským z oddělení se líbí, když ze sebe dělá takového *kašpárka*! Ten nás vždy pobaví..." (=> v pozitivním slova smyslu, ano)

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

A co si myslí rodilí mluvčí o "Von je pěkný číslo" nebo "Von je teda numero!"


----------



## Garin

Já osobně "číslo" ani "numero" bežně nepoužívám, ale chápal bych to spíš (možná chybně) ve smyslu "je mazaný" či "vykuk". Taky se to říká o malých dětech, když se například snaží upoutat na sebe pozornost, "předvádějí se".


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no, nebyl bych tak úplně "proti", ba naopak si - upřímně - myslím, že je to (významově) docela výstižný, trefný, zároveň i vtipný opis, byť tedy "hovorový" ). S variantou č. 2 (tzn. germanismus - e Nummer) jsem do styku osobně nepřišel...  

*Nemohu se ale ubrániti dojmu, že se to k "dospělým" až tak nehodí, ani moc nevztahuje, neboť to mám spojeno především v kontextu mateřské výchovy, popisu charakteru dětí, zvířátek (tzn. pes, kočka) apod. ). U dětí to má spíše onen "komický, legrační" nádech, které dítě - je-li zdravé - ostatně doma nezlobí, že.... *

*Dítě* jest jinými slovy řečeno - např. "darebák, holomek, lump, lotr, nezbeda, rošťák, uličník etc."
                                      -  u (našich) dětí se leccos toleruje, takže pozitivně/kladně hodnoceno, vnímáno, byť něco naše "dítko - kvítko" vyvedlo, udělalo, ano. 

A kdy se s tím můžeme setkat? Například v situaci, kdy se setkají dvě maminky na hřišti, na pískovišti a vzájemně se seznamují, si vyměňují rady, zkušenosti ). 

Rozhovor maminek na hřišti:
*Maminka 1*: "To je ale pěkný číslo, včera se mu nechtělo jíti zase do hajan (=> tzn. nechtěl jít večer spát, spinkat, hajat) a tak vytahal všechny uklizené hračky, rošťák jeden )! Ale pohádka, ta na něj zabere vždycky!"
*Maminka 2*: "To já dobře znám, našemu tátovi zase malá schovala večer klíčky od auta, ráno pak běhal jak pominutej (tj. šílenej), klíčky nemohl nikde najít, no, a hádej, kam mu je malá "cácorka" dala? Měla je schovány pod polštářkem v postýlce... Mrška jedna !"

*U dospělých to pak může býti vnímáno (spíše) negativně*:
- malér, průser = páchání lumpáren (trestná činnost) = trest, pokuta = soud, vězení
- společensky netolerováno, negativní konotace

Sousedky v baráku se baví, si povídají o (svým) sousedovi:
*Sousedka 1*: "No, to poslouchejte, a to víte, že byl mladej Novák tři roky "zavřenej" (tj. že byl ve vězení, že "seděl (ve vězení, v base)")?"
*Sousedka 2*: "Ale to já vím, to je pěkný číslo, s ním byly vždycky problémy! Tenhle se jim tedy zrovna moc nevyvedl! Ten neudělal nikomu nikdy nic dobrého!"

Manželka o manželovi:
*Matka/Manželka*:"To máš po tátovi, to je stejný číslo jako ty! Když jsme spolu chodili, možná krátce žili a tobě byl jeden rok, tak si tě vzal o Velikonocích s sebou."
*Syn: *"A jak to, mami, dopadlo?"*
Matka*: No, to se ani neptej, opil se takovým způsobem, že tě málem - cestou - ztratil... Taky jsem mu pak řekla, - se ho sám zeptej, až přijde, - že ti dám raději příště klíčenku s cedulkou na krk... Vochlasta, (v)ožrala, chlastometr jeden...!!!"

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> A co si myslí rodilí mluvčí o "Von je pěkný číslo" nebo "Von je teda numero!"


U mě obojí v pohodě.


----------



## Encolpius

Souhlasím s Garinem a Bohemosem. Můj příklad nebyl nejlepší, znamená to něco jiného. I když jsem nepochopil, jestli 1234 souhlasí i s významem v tom kontextu...
Narazil jsem ještě na tyto výrazy: "To je kapitola sama pro sebe". "Má to něco do sebe". 
Ale nevím, jak bych to aktivně použil... 
- Ty ho znáš? Co to je za chlápka? 
- No, je to kapitola sama pro sebe.  
- No, ten kluk má něco do sebe.


----------



## Garin

Možná by to už stálo za samostatné vlákno, každý ten popis znamená dle mého názoru něco trochu jiného, zkusím to popsat:


*je to kapitola sama pro sebe* - to je na dlouhé povídání, o tom bych ti toho mohl napovídat... vše spíše v negativním smyslu
*má něco do sebe* - sice se to možná nezdá, ale jde o zajímavého člověka, kterého stojí za to blíž poznat... rozhodně v pozitivním smyslu


----------



## Encolpius

Máte pravdu, už budu mlčet jako hrob.


----------

